# **Guide: Enable ATI + Nvidia PhysX on Single monitor**



## pipnasty

Hi all! I decided to do my own guide for enabling PhysX with an ATI primary card. I know there are a bunch of guides out there already, but I think this would be helpful for people who need the extra details, and are using a single monitor.

*How to enable ATI primary + Nvidia PhysX on single monitor:*

12/23/2009

*What you need:*
- Windows XP or 7 OS (I'm not sure with Vista, haven't tried nor seen it yet - I'm using Win 7 Ultimate 64bit)
- Any Nvidia Geforce 8 series and above (recommended: 8800GT or higher)
- DVI to VGA adapter (this comes free with most GPUs)
- 3 pcs 68 ohms 1W resistors
- Existing ATI Driver (I had the official ATI 9.12, not the hotfix one)
- Nvidia 195.XX Driver or later (I used 195.62)
- Nvidia PhysX 9.09.1112 Driver or later (optional - no need if already have an older version)
- PhysX patch/mod/crack (1.02) (The old PhysX patch/crack v1.01 won't work with Nvidia 195.XX drivers)

1. Plug in your Nvidia gpu to be used as a dedicated PhysX.









2. Make yourself a dummy vga to be plugged into your Nvidia GPU. This is needed to fool your gpu into thinking it's running on another monitor. Here are a few guides: link1, link2.

Here's how I did mine:

















3a. Boot to windows and install: Nvidia drivers, do not reboot yet.
-it's ok if windows 7 automatically detects your drivers, just install on top of it w/ the new Nvidia driver.
-no need to uninstall existing ATI driver

Optional 3b. Install Nvidia PhysX if you don't have it yet. If you have it already, it's ok not to install OR you can install the new one on top of the old one - doesn't matter

4. Run "msconfig" and choose to boot into safe mode

5. Once in safe mode, apply the PhysX patch. Choose the "cake" option (no need to check backup).

6. Boot into normal mode, go to desktop, right click and go to screen resolution.

7. Once there, you'll see 2 monitors. 1 - your current monitor, 2 - Generic Non-PnP Monitor (from your dummy VGA).

Click detect and you'll see 2 grey imaginary monitors.

Choose one and from the Display drop-down select "available display output on [nvida video card]", leave resolution and orientation as is. Then choose "try connect anyway on vga" and Apply. On the Multiple displays drop-down, select "extend desktop to this display".

In the end it should look something like this:









7a. ***USEFUL TIP:*
If you're tired of having your mouse pointer suddenly disappear as it goes to the extended monitor, you can try moving some of the extended monitors to the top right corner of your main display... to do so in Windows 7..
a. go to desktop
b. right click > screen resolution
c. now drag the 2nd and 3rd monitor to the top right corner of your main display
d. DONE! now your mouse won't go over the edges of your main display.. except for the top right corner (which the mouse rarely goes to anyway) It should look like this:










8. Go to Nvidia control panel> 3D settings> Set PhysX configuration> Enabled









9. Pat yourself on the back for a job well done









To check if PhysX is really enabled, download Fluidmark v1.1.1 and upon running, you should see "Hardware PhysX".










*3Dmark Vantage score before PhysX card*









*With PhysX card*
















to Grunion, Pandemahaos and a bunch of others in my original thread for helping me out

*Games using PhysX:*
From Nvidia site, From wikipedia

*Other guides I used:*
link 1, link 2, link 3, link 4

*Updates:* _Added step 7a (1/19/2010)_


----------



## mark076h

Awesome guide,


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Rad, +1 for sure. I thought there was a way to do it in pure software though? Didn't someone had the physx?


----------



## MRHANDS

If you want to avoid using patches and cracks and installing more things, just download a 181 nvidia driver.

I've been using 181.22 for physx with my 9600GSO. Works flawlessly.
http://techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/NVIDIA/old/


----------



## BlackOmega

I wonder if making the dummy plug is the same as folding.









So that means WinXP users (32 bit) wouldn't have to make the plug, simply extend the desktop and you're done.

And hands is right, I think you can use all the way up to 185.xx drivers.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Nice guide! Had a chance to play some PhysX games yet?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh* 
Rad, +1 for sure. I thought there was a way to do it in pure software though? Didn't someone had the physx?

You can do software PhysX, but you have a horrible performance hit. I mean it pretty much makes games unplayable. The GPU PhysX is far superior in performance probably due to it being coded to run on a GPU. There are games like Crysis that have their own physics engines that use CPU, but it's different code and designed to run on the CPU.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mark076h* 
Awesome guide, I posted about it on GamePhys http://www.gamephys.com/2009/12/23/g...ingle-monitor/

Thanks! Hopefully it'll help a lot of people









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh* 
Rad, +1 for sure. I thought there was a way to do it in pure software though? Didn't someone had the physx?

Thanks! Yup, you can run PhysX thru the CPU. Previously I tried running PhysX on during Batman without a PhysX card and I got 19-20 fps during PhysX intensive areas... it was really slow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
If you want to avoid using patches and cracks and installing more things, just download a 181 nvidia driver.

I've been using 181.22 for physx with my 9600GSO. Works flawlessly.
http://techpowerup.com/downloads/Drivers/NVIDIA/old/

Yeah there are older versions, but since I'm getting this just now, I wanted to install the latest stuff









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackOmega* 
I wonder if making the dummy plug is the same as folding.









So that means WinXP users (32 bit) wouldn't have to make the plug, simply extend the desktop and you're done.

And hands is right, I think you can use all the way up to 185.xx drivers.

YUP, it's the same as folding! I tried not putting any plug on the Nvidia GPU but the Nvidia control panel won't run, says I don't have anything hooked up to the Nvidia GPU, so the dummy plug is really necessary.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
Nice guide! Had a chance to play some PhysX games yet?

Yes I have!!! I can finally see some mist and fog when playing batman! I can also see paper gliding about when I punch it. Ohhh yeah!!!


----------



## BlackOmega

O snap, since it's the same, I'll have to bust out one of my GSO's for physX.


----------



## roteplex

I have a 5970, and would like to use an older nvidia card for physX, I gave my gtx295 to a close friend who seems to love it and I dont feel like taking it back from him. I noticed quite a bit of difference using physX in games that supported it, mostly with NFS Shift and DragonAge Origins. Can someone tell me what is the cheapest nvidia card that can be used with this method, as I want physX, but don't want to spend anymore money, ($615) was a bit much for me but I couldn't resist as it was onsale, and available. Or should I try buying an used, original Ageia 128mb 1x card??


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roteplex* 
I have a 5970, and would like to use an older nvidia card for physX, I gave my gtx295 to a close friend who seems to love it and I dont feel like taking it back from him. I noticed quite a bit of difference using physX in games that supported it, mostly with NFS Shift and DragonAge Origins. Can someone tell me what is the cheapest nvidia card that can be used with this method, as I want physX, but don't want to spend anymore money, ($615) was a bit much for me but I couldn't resist as it was onsale, and available. Or should I try buying an used, original Ageia 128mb 1x card??

I don't think Dragon Age supports PhysX. As far as I know, it runs fine with ATI cards (I could max it out with my old 4850 with constant 60fps dipping to 38 fps in the denerim market area).

It's is recommended that you get a decently powerful Nvidia GPU if you want it to be used as a dedicated PhysX card without affecting your current FPS. I think an Nvidia 9800GTX+ or GTS 250 will be great alongside your ATI 5970. If you're on a limited budget, a 9800GT (rebranded 8800GT) will also be a good minimum starting point. If you have more cash, go up from there


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roteplex* 
I have a 5970, and would like to use an older nvidia card for physX, I gave my gtx295 to a close friend who seems to love it and I dont feel like taking it back from him. I noticed quite a bit of difference using physX in games that supported it, mostly with NFS Shift and DragonAge Origins. Can someone tell me what is the cheapest nvidia card that can be used with this method, as I want physX, but don't want to spend anymore money, ($615) was a bit much for me but I couldn't resist as it was onsale, and available. Or should I try buying an used, original Ageia 128mb 1x card??

What pipnasty said. You need a Nvidia 8series or newer. I am not sure if this mod will work with an Ageia card. If you had one laying around it wouldn't hurt to try it. You can probably find an inexpensive 8800 used in the for sale section here on OCN.


----------



## nuniksais

too bad my mobo's only got 1 pci-e.

OT:

i know this is OT but i really need to know this one.

What was the dock on the top of the screen at the OP's screenies?


----------



## nuniksais

would an 8500GT be good enough for physx?


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuniksais* 
would an 8500GT be good enough for physx?

You might want to double check that card. I was reading another post today and he said he could not enable PhysX on that card. Go through your Nvidia setings and see if you can activate it or use GPU-Z that will tell you.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuniksais* 
too bad my mobo's only got 1 pci-e.

OT:

i know this is OT but i really need to know this one.

What was the dock on the top of the screen at the OP's screenies?

That's from Stardock Object Dock Plus









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuniksais* 
would an 8500GT be good enough for physx?

I don't think it will be enough. The 8500GT is a weak card.. but I suppose if you only plan to play on low to medium settings it will do.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Can you confirm that this does work for XP? I currently have both video drivers working, but GPU-Z shows PhysX disabled, although Nvidia Control Panel shows it as active.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Can you confirm that this does work for XP? I currently have both video drivers working, but GPU-Z shows PhysX disabled, although Nvidia Control Panel shows it as active.

Sorry but I cannot confirm since I'm using Windows 7 64bit. But according to the PhysX patch (v1.02), it's supposed to be working for Windows XP. Are you using 32bit or 64bit XP? I think it'll work with the 32bit, but not the 64bit

Try running Fluidmark v1.1.1 to see if it's "hardware physX".


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

For some reason, every time I tried to load the program, it would fail...

HMM!

Tried a reinstall and an older version.


----------



## pipnasty

I never tried the older version, only the v1.1.1. Try downloading it here. Maybe the file you downloaded wasn't complete.


----------



## xDuBz

lawl.. i think they patched it already or something?..

pipnasty u pinoy? tpc?


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xDuBz* 
lawl.. i think they patched it already or something?..

pipnasty u pinoy? tpc?

that I am


----------



## gex80

Ok I have an 8800GT and my 4870. Is there a way I can do this without sticking stuff inside the vga/dvi ports? And will i get a performance gain in 7 64 bit?


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gex80* 
Ok I have an 8800GT and my 4870. Is there a way I can do this without sticking stuff inside the vga/dvi ports? And will i get a performance gain in 7 64 bit?

yeah you can, if you have another monitor you can attach to the nvidia card. i don't so I had to use a dummy plug.

you will not get any performance gain by running a dedicated physX card... but you'll just get a high score in 3dmark vantage and be able to run "hardware" physX in PhysX capable games like mirror's edge, batman AA, etc.


----------



## gex80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 
yeah you can, if you have another monitor you can attach to the nvidia card. i don't so I had to use a dummy plug.

you will not get any performance gain by running a dedicated physX card... but you'll just get a high score in 3dmark vantage and be able to run "hardware" physX in PhysX capable games like mirror's edge, batman AA, etc.

So either way I just wasted my time installing m 8800gt just now because I don't have a second monitor? But i do have physx games


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gex80* 
So either way I just wasted my time installing m 8800gt just now because I don't have a second monitor? But i do have physx games

step 2 of the guide is to make a dummy vga plug. if you don't have that or a 2nd monitor to plug in your nvidia card, the nvidia control panel will not show up, thus you cannot force it to run.. in short, yes you have wasted your time


----------



## dw.shift

nice job







10/10 .. what video card do you reccomend for physics with my 5870 (what would be the best choice, btw i5-750|MSI P55-GD80). Any reccomendations (in the market near me i can buy gts250, gtx260, 275, 280, 9800GT)?


----------



## gex80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 
step 2 of the guide is to make a dummy vga plug. if you don't have that or a 2nd monitor to plug in your nvidia card, the nvidia control panel will not show up, thus you cannot force it to run.. in short, yes you have wasted your time

well my current monitor has dual input one dvi and one vga, could that technically work?(I'm trying to find a spare vga cable that i know i have just don't know where it is)


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dw.shift* 
nice job







10/10 .. what video card do you reccomend for physics with my 5870 (what would be the best choice, btw i5-750|MSI P55-GD80). Any reccomendations (in the market near me i can buy gts250, gtx260, 275, 280, 9800GT)?

I'd recommend getting an 8800GT/9800GT or higher if you have the budget.. but I don't think it's worthwhile to purchase a videocard just to run as a dedicated PhysX. That's just my opinion, coz there are so few games that run PhysX anyway. I only had the GTS 250 because I couldn't sell my old 4850, so I swapped it instead









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gex80* 
well my current monitor has dual input one dvi and one vga, could that technically work?(I'm trying to find a spare vga cable that i know i have just don't know where it is)

I think that would work, since you'll be plugging it to your monitor. Why don't you try it out and see if the Nvidia control panel opens up. If it does, then it should work


----------



## GroundZeroLight

awesome guide. I had a 9800 gt unused with my 4850 x2 running, thanks! +1 rep


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gex80* 
well my current monitor has dual input one dvi and one vga, could that technically work?(I'm trying to find a spare vga cable that i know i have just don't know where it is)

That's what I'm doing right now. It works for folding and it let me get both cards set up. At one point, I had one card plugged into DVI, one into VGA, and one into HDMI.


----------



## xXwhygodwhyXx

Noob question. I have a 8800gt card why can't I just use that card? Or can I?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This is for those using at least two cards. It allows PhysX on an ATI system (Nvidia decided to block that) as well as allowing you to use two cards that cannot be SLI'd together.

Currently, if PhysX is enabled, your 8800GT will do it.


----------



## gex80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


That's what I'm doing right now. It works for folding and it let me get both cards set up. At one point, I had one card plugged into DVI, one into VGA, and one into HDMI.


So how do I get both cards up and running since I got them both plugged in. But CCC and NCP only let me use settings for either one or the other.. So how do I tell physx to enable on the nvidia gpu?

Edit ok so now how do I know if phsyx is working correctly cause when I run that bnchmark it gets laggy and it reads my ati card not my nvidia card. I also can't access control panel without switching to my nvidia card other wise it says i'm not using an nvidia card even with the patch


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gex80*


So how do I get both cards up and running since I got them both plugged in. But CCC and NCP only let me use settings for either one or the other.. So how do I tell physx to enable on the nvidia gpu?

Edit ok so now how do I know if phsyx is working correctly cause when I run that bnchmark it gets laggy and it reads my ati card not my nvidia card. I also can't access control panel without switching to my nvidia card other wise it says i'm not using an nvidia card even with the patch


Are you doing this in Vista? Because Vista only allows on display driver whereas XP and 7 allow multiple drivers. If the benchmark looks bad, chances are that PhysX is not running.


----------



## highoctane

To enable PhysX, you have to leave the dummy plug in at all time correct? I'm using a secondary monitor, but everytime I disconnect it upon reboot, my Nvidia panel go away and I can't enable PhysX.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highoctane*


To enable PhysX, you have to leave the dummy plug in at all time correct? I'm using a secondary monitor, but everytime I disconnect it upon reboot, my Nvidia panel go away and I can't enable PhysX.


Yes you will need to use the dongle then. There are some that don't need to use the dongle not sure why or how. I have to use a dongle to get it to work after a shut down. You should be able to take out the dongle once your computer is running and PhysX is active.


----------



## gex80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Are you doing this in Vista? Because Vista only allows on display driver whereas XP and 7 allow multiple drivers. If the benchmark looks bad, chances are that PhysX is not running.

I'm doing it in 7. The physx enables if i have my desktop stretch across the different monitors but now my seconded input acts as my extended desktop


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gex80* 
I'm doing it in 7. The physx enables if i have my desktop stretch across the different monitors but now my seconded input acts as my extended desktop

This will only work in XP and W7. The extended desktop is normal and is how the mod works. Without the the desktop extended the card would not be active and run PhysX.


----------



## highoctane

Got ya! So can i still run dual monitor from my ati card with the dummy plug still in the Nvidia card.

+rep btw


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highoctane*


Got ya! So can i still run dual monitor from my ati card with the dummy plug still in the Nvidia card.

+rep btw


good question... dunno.. never tried it. Try it out. I have just ran a second monitor off my Nvidia card and called it a day. Also if I accidentally drop a window on the extended desktop I'm not as frustrated with trying to drag it back blind or do a restart. Note: I don't think you can use two monitors for gaming unless you have the new eyefinity cards.


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highoctane*


Got ya! So can i still run dual monitor from my ati card with the dummy plug still in the Nvidia card.

+rep btw


Yeah, I can confirm this works. It's how I run my setup. Dual monitors on 4890 and a dummy plug for the 250GTS.


----------



## Verderf

I'm little new to this, I currently have a 9800 GTX+ and will be recieving a 5870 in the next couple of days.

My current setup is windows 7 x64 ultimate with 2 screens.

will I be able to connect my 2 screens to the ati card via dvi and connect the geforce via vga to either of my monitors to get it to work?


----------



## gex80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


This will only work in XP and W7. The extended desktop is normal and is how the mod works. Without the the desktop extended the card would not be active and run PhysX.


Ahhh see the stretched desktop thing was never mentioned. But it does get annoying when I lose the mouse.


----------



## mxthunder

Just got this working!!! It was a bit of a pain, but it works. The only problems I am having is that I lost the voltage control for my 5870, and my monitor does not show any display until windows is fully loaded. (acts like its not posting, but you can hear the PC booting.)

Scored a P21053 in vantage with a single GPU!


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


Just got this working!!! It was a bit of a pain, but it works. The only problems I am having is that I lost the voltage control for my 5870, and my monitor does not show any display until windows is fully loaded. (acts like its not posting, but you can hear the PC booting.)

Scored a P21053 in vantage with a single GPU!

http://p1.bikepics.com/pics/2010%5C0...72340-full.jpg


For every 100mhz of overclock for the card that u are using for PhysX u will gain 1k points for CPU. I didnt know that, but OC my 8600gt 350+Mhz and scored around 3 - 3.5k points.


----------



## mxthunder

Awesome, I didnt try too hard, bumped the shaders to the higher 1700 strap, set the core at 670. Im sure I could push it further, not to mention I can sneak another 200mhz out of my cpu. Maybe break the 25k mark


----------



## pipnasty

Update! Added step 7a... for those having the annoying "WTH did my mouse pointer go?!"


----------



## dibakarmetya

can it be possible to configure for the followingns??

1)palit 9400gt 1gb +xfx ATI Readon HD 5770 ?
2)xfx 8600 gt 512mb+xfx ATI Readon HD 5770 ?
3)xfx 8400 gt 512mb+xfx ATI Readon HD 5770 ?

please reply as soon as possible...


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dibakarmetya*


can it be possible to configure for the followingns??

1)palit 9400gt 1gb +xfx ATI Readon HD 5770 ?
2)xfx 8600 gt 512mb+xfx ATI Readon HD 5770 ?
3)xfx 8400 gt 512mb+xfx ATI Readon HD 5770 ?

please reply as soon as possible...


Yes those configurations will work. The top set up might perform better because of the 1GB memory. Make sure the ATI card is in the main PCIe 2.0 slot and you should be good to go after running the patch.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dibakarmetya* 
can it be possible to configure for the followingns??

1)palit 9400gt 1gb +xfx ATI Readon HD 5770 ?
2)xfx 8600 gt 512mb+xfx ATI Readon HD 5770 ?
3)xfx 8400 gt 512mb+xfx ATI Readon HD 5770 ?

please reply as soon as possible...

yeah but those Nvidia cards are somewhat weak and will just pull down your fps when you enable physX.


----------



## DJEndet

Bumping up for a question.

I'd be interested to hit a 8800GT or similar in my rig for physx since I can get a few different models from my friend for beer price but my question is this: Will I get any benefit from it due to only having a 1x slot? I'm currently running a 5770 and obviously it is taking the only PCI-E 16x slot. Due to buying a budget mobo, it only has PCI-E 16x and 1x so this is why I'm wondering.. I will be upgrading later on this year to a new mobo so it would eventually run at 8x but untill that, would the 1x slot give me any advantage on physx games?

Tried googling but found mixed results and they were darn old aswell so wanted to confirm.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I can put PhysX to work but no such luck with Cuda my primary VGA i s a 5870 and since i have a 8800GT i wanted to use it as physX and when i am not gamming to fold... But it doe snot show Cuda enabled.. gives EUE error somebody know how to fix?


----------



## zedex

I just received my 9800GT last week and installed the 196.21 nvidia driver and 1.02 patch...

didn't need any dummy plugs with resistors or extending desktop in screen resolution and PhysX works... *main HD5850, with EVGA 9800GT for PhysX*

Fluidmark was flawless, 3dmark Vantage CPU went up to 60k+ and Batman Arkham Asylum *took a while to figure out PhysX is only enabled after the 1.1 patch...* was amazing

is extending desktop/dummy plug really necessary?
I tried extending it and put it into a corner, but I still lost my mouse pointer when I moved too far to the corner... so I turned it off again... since PhysX seems to be working either way


----------



## Murlocke

You dont need a dummy plug..

Right click desktop, click Screen Resolution, click Detect, click the newly created display, set Multiple Displays to "Try to connect anyway: VGA", apply, extend to the newly created display.

Welcome to Windows 7.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zedex* 
is extending desktop/dummy plug really necessary?

Dummy Plug isn't.... extending to the fake display is.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Right... And to put it to fold side by side with a ATi Card? I can put to fold one or the other but not the Two at the same time cause Cuda does not stay enabled only if i make it my primary display and swicth the DVi cable


----------



## pipnasty

You need the dummy plug to fool your Nvidia (secondary) vcard into thinking it's plugged into a monitor. I've tried doing away with the dummy plug, but it just won't work.. so, as far as I'm concerned, you need that dummy plug.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJEndet* 
Bumping up for a question.

I'd be interested to hit a 8800GT or similar in my rig for physx since I can get a few different models from my friend for beer price but my question is this: Will I get any benefit from it due to only having a 1x slot? I'm currently running a 5770 and obviously it is taking the only PCI-E 16x slot. Due to buying a budget mobo, it only has PCI-E 16x and 1x so this is why I'm wondering.. I will be upgrading later on this year to a new mobo so it would eventually run at 8x but untill that, would the 1x slot give me any advantage on physx games?

Tried googling but found mixed results and they were darn old aswell so wanted to confirm.









I can't really say for sure since I don't have experience with running cards on a PCIE 1, but I think it'll be enough


----------



## corx

Running a nvidia physx enabled card will only give improvements to the games which support physx, right?

I'm thinking about trying to hook up my old 8600GTS but after reading all this, it seems that physx isn't really anything "that" amazing. So the main question really is, is there any performance boost in other games?

p.s thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
Running a nvidia physx enabled card will only give improvements to the games which support physx, right?

I'm thinking about trying to hook up my old 8600GTS but after reading all this, it seems that physx isn't really anything "that" amazing. So the main question really is, is there any performance boost in other games?

p.s thanks for the tutorial.

You're right, it only improves games with physX support such as batman aa, mirror's edge, etc. But for the rest of the games out there (no using PhysX), it doesn't improve performance, but you do get higher 3dmark vantage scores


----------



## zedex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 
You need the dummy plug to fool your Nvidia (secondary) vcard into thinking it's plugged into a monitor. I've tried doing away with the dummy plug, but it just won't work.. so, as far as I'm concerned, you need that dummy plug.

weird... all I've done was plug in my 9800GT into my secondary PCI-E slot, plug the power, install the nvidia driver (196.21 I believe... not sure... not really following nVidia stuff, and probably won't update it for a LOOONG time neither) then installed the phys-x patch...

restarted computer, couldn't find nvidia control panel because there was no icon next to it like ATI Catalyst Control Center, and it wasn't on the top of the list like ATI CCC when you right click on desktop... but after looking through the whole menu again, opened it up, went to 3D settings, and clicked on enable PhysX ...

ran fluidmark, was averaging 50 fps, ran 3dmark Vantage, CPU score went from ~18000 to over 60000!!! ran Batman AA, worked well *without PhysX, because I didn't know you needed a patch for it and was wondering why there was no choice to enable/disable PhysX* then 1/3 through the game, realized some stuff seems to be missing like mist/smoke effects... so did some online research, found out needed to patch it, so I did, enabled PhysX, averaging 40-50fps... 1080p all settings max *except 0xAA...*

then Mass Effect works well too, and I can clearly see PhysX at works for the little objects you run over and stuff

I don't know... I didn't even need to set the screen resolution > extend desktop at all!


----------



## sub50hz

Alright, I have finally decided to do this, but I have a couple options. I can either use my 9800GT (512mb) or my GT240 (GDDR5, 512mb). I'm going to assume the 9800 is the better option, although I would like to hear a few thoughts on this.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Alright, I have finally decided to do this, but I have a couple options. I can either use my 9800GT (512mb) or my GT240 (GDDR5, 512mb). I'm going to assume the 9800 is the better option, although I would like to hear a few thoughts on this.

I'd go with the 9800GT, i don't know much about the GT240.


----------



## sub50hz

I figured as much. Gonna try without the resistor "mod" first, since it seems like plenty of people can replicate success without it. Plus, I'm not going to Radio Shack on SB Sunday.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
I figured as much. Gonna try without the resistor "mod" first, since it seems like plenty of people can replicate success without it. Plus, I'm not going to Radio Shack on SB Sunday.

Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## dibakarmetya

*SUBJECT-LucidÂ® Hydra 200 chip help to run physx?*

Please follow the link â€¦.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...9&maincat_no=1

The sites say that Powered by Hydra Engine, Big Bang Fuzion can offer the most flexible upgradability on 3D performance, allowing users to install cross-vender GPUs in a single system.

Is they mean that I can configure 9400gt or 9800gt as a physx card and ati readon hd5770 as a dedicated direct x 11 card?

I was just askingâ€¦
1)Can this LucidÂ® Hydra 200 chip help to run physx when ati readon graphic card is present with nvidia graphic cards?
Usually we that when non-nvidia card is present with nvidia the physx will autometically disbledâ€¦

So, can we have a chance to experience the power of 9400gt/9800gt nvidiaâ€™s physx and Speed ,Dx11 of hd 5770 at a same time with the help this Msi Big Bang-Fuzion motherboard??

Please tell as soon as possibleâ€¦


----------



## dibakarmetya

Please follow the link â€¦.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...9&maincat_no=1

The sites say that Powered by Hydra Engine, Big Bang Fuzion can offer the most flexible upgradability on 3D performance, allowing users to install cross-vender GPUs in a single system.

Is they mean that I can configure 9400gt or 9800gt as a physx card and ati readon hd5770 as a dedicated direct x 11 card?

I was just askingâ€¦
1)Can this LucidÂ® Hydra 200 chip help to run physx when ati readon graphic card is present with nvidia graphic cards?
Usually we that when non-nvidia card is present with nvidia the physx will autometically disbledâ€¦

So, can we have a chance to experience the power of 9400gt/9800gt nvidiaâ€™s physx and Speed ,Dx11 of hd 5770 at a same time with the help this Msi Big Bang-Fuzion motherboard??

Please tell as soon as possibleâ€¦


----------



## BlackWS6

I've got an ATI 5970 as primary and GT220 as standalone physx. It works, but framerate SUCKS in mirrors edge when glass breaks, etc. Disable physx, hauls butt. Guessing it's a limitation with the GPU. =\\ Thoughts?


----------



## sub50hz

GT 220 is a pretty low-power GPU, I think even the 9500 bests it all around.


----------



## BlackWS6

All it needs to do is physx, the 5970 can handle its own for everything else. I mean I am running with everything turned all the way up @ 1920x1080 in all games. Batman hauls ass with the gt220 running physx, but mirrors edge is the one that sucks. =\\


----------



## BlackWS6

I picked up a GTX260 tonight, installed it, powered on the system, hard drives started clicking, no post, the LED on the motherboard lights up funky, not sure if something shorted out in the PSU, it's a coolmax CUQ-1200B that I got may of 2008, been working great until now. Pulled the GTX out, still same thing, disconnected hard drives, same thing. I don't know what the hell happened but now I've got a dead computer again....


----------



## sub50hz

Man, those CoolMax units are trash.


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


GT 220 is a pretty low-power GPU, I think even the 9500 bests it all around.


Nope the 9500 series only has around 30 shaders the gt220 has 48, and its 40nm vs 65nm.


----------



## BlackWS6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sub50hz* 
Man, those CoolMax units are trash.

I can disagree to an extent on that statement. Got it in 2008, it's lasted this long in multiple setups, even a quadfire setup with no problems. Just tested it with a psu tester and it's putting out 12, 5 and 3.3v. Not sure why the comp would turn on, hard drives would start clicking then shut off. Hope whatever happened didn't murder the MB.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Nope the 9500 series only has around 30 shaders the gt220 has 48, and its 40nm vs 65nm.


Benchmarks? I was pretty sure the GT220 was still outperformed by the 9500, although I admit I may be wrong.

Edit: just did some looking around, and the 220 is in fact slightly better than the 9500GT. In any case, they're both pretty low-powered cards, and most of the PhysX +ATi setups I've seen on here are utilizing at least a 9600. When I get mine working, I'll throw in my old 9500 to see if there's much difference between that, the GT240 and a 9800GT for PhysX only.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackWS6*


I can disagree to an extent on that statement. Got it in 2008, it's lasted this long in multiple setups, even a quadfire setup with no problems. Just tested it with a psu tester and it's putting out 12, 5 and 3.3v. Not sure why the comp would turn on, hard drives would start clicking then shut off. Hope whatever happened didn't murder the MB.


I dunno, I've heard my share of horror stories about them. They might not bee _too_ bad, but I prefer to stay away.


----------



## Dman

Picked up a cheap gt220, however couldn't get it to work properly in my machine, got the drivers installed and I was able to turn on hardware physx according to the drivers. But any game or app that required physx said it couldn't detect my hardware, also my display was artifacting when I had both cards installed. Giving up for now, I'm either going to just get a fermi card, or perhaps a different mobo.


----------



## sub50hz

Did you try without the dummy display mod?


----------



## BlackWS6

Whatever went, killed the MB, the gtx260 and my 5970. =\\ Just tested them in my old x48-t2rsb+ mb here at the office with e8500. No video out of either card, gtx260 runs full fan and no output. The gt220 I have works fine. MB no longer powers on, it's a goner.


----------



## sub50hz

Ouch, sucks. Hope you registered for warranty on those cards.


----------



## BlackWS6

Exchanging the 260 just got it 3 days ago, and just got the 5970 on the 2nd of February, all good. =\\ I bet it probably bricked the ram too (ocz gold 1600).


----------



## JuliusGU

I have been trying to get this to work, but no matter what I do...Windows 7 will not detect my GeForce 8800 GTS which is in the slave slot.

Is there anything I can do? I have been trying to do this for a couple of days and I am completely stuck.


----------



## Rilman

Hey guys, Great tutorial,

I just finished installing a 9500GT with my Ati 4850,

My 3D Mark score went from 6733 to 8057,

and FluidMark from 607 to 1350.

The only problem I'm having is the Ati control center won't open,

It says:

Ati Catalyst Control center cannot be started because the curently active GPU is not supported.

Does anyone have a workaround for this please?

thanks.

EDIT

No problem I found one;

http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...ml#post8539982


----------



## Nick911

One issue I have is when I play Just Cause 2.

4890 and a 8600gt, folowed the guide. Works in batman and older games but Just cause 2 starts with a black screen. I have to remove the 8600gt for it to work, what gives?


----------



## manolith

has anyone done this with windows vista?


----------



## cba1986

Hello word. I have i doubt. In my system i have an ATI 5850 an a Nvidia 9800 GT, i use the ati as the main video card but cpu-z detects the 9800 gt as the main video card.

there is a way to fix this?


----------



## andynolife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nick911* 
One issue I have is when I play Just Cause 2.

4890 and a 8600gt, folowed the guide. Works in batman and older games but Just cause 2 starts with a black screen. I have to remove the 8600gt for it to work, what gives?

I have exactly the same cards and I'm planning to do this too.
I'm just wondering if the 8600GT is sufficient to do PhysX with the far superior raw rendering power of 4890 in real life gaming?








I remember seeing somewhere saying it's not really enough.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cba1986*


Hello word. I have i doubt. In my system i have an ATI 5850 an a Nvidia 9800 GT, i use the ati as the main video card but cpu-z detects the 9800 gt as the main video card.

there is a way to fix this?


You probably have to select the drop-down box in gpu-z to see the ATI card. Go to the drop-down box where you can see the "enabled 2 gpus" or something like that and select the ATI one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andynolife*


I have exactly the same cards and I'm planning to do this too. 
I'm just wondering if the 8600GT is sufficient to do PhysX with the far superior raw rendering power of 4890 in real life gaming?








I remember seeing somewhere saying it's not really enough.


i'd recommend getting a 8800GT or higher card, bec. lower cards will not be able to maintain the high fps + physX.


----------



## GhotiFingers

Spent 3 days following this guide to the letter, only to find out (by reading through these posts and removing the dummy) that i didn't need to hunt down those resistors after all







I used my old zotac Amp edition 8800gt for this alongside my 5870. I did this to try and annihilate the annoying minimum fps score of 6fps 0.2% of the time in the section 8 benchmark. Just to give you some perspective on how this affects performance in PhysX games, the min fps is now scoring 18fps 0.1% of the time. Worth it?

Oh, and Dick Smith = FAIL.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GhotiFingers*


Spent 3 days following this guide to the letter, only to find out (by reading through these posts and removing the dummy) that i didn't need to hunt down those resistors after all







I used my old zotac Amp edition 8800gt for this alongside my 5870. I did this to try and annihilate the annoying minimum fps score of 6fps 0.2% of the time in the section 8 benchmark. Just to give you some perspective on how this affects performance in PhysX games, the min fps is now scoring 18fps 0.1% of the time. Worth it?

Oh, and Dick Smith = FAIL.


Well in my case I needed the dummy plug in order to have the nvidia card run, so I posted it to make the guide *"complete"*. I don't know how others have done it, but as far as I'm concerned, the dummy plug was necessary.

Regarding the minimum fps, what is it you're saying? That the marginal gains aren't worth it? I honestly think that setting a dedicated physX card isn't worth it if you have to buy a card just to set one up, but if you already have one lying around, might as well utilize it.

Points to consider:
1. PhysX games aren't numerous enough to warrant a person to buy a dedicated physX card. 
2. Currently, there are only a few popular PhysX games (Mirror's Edge, Batman AA, etc.).. unless you play those heavily, PhysX won't matter. 
3. You desperately want to have a high 3DMark Vantage score (CPU score)

That being said... is it worth it to purchase an nvidia card just to run PhysX alongside your ATI? Depends on preference, but IMO, not really. I've since given my GTS 250 to my brother to be used as his primary vga.


----------



## GhotiFingers

You can cut the whole wounded pride thing out, it wasn't an attack on you or the guide (btw







) Just giving my (somewhat foolish) experiences voice. And the "Worth it?" was meant to be a sort of "You be the judge" rhetoric. As someone who likes to pound every cubic mm of performance out of my pc as I can get (for cheap/free), hellz yeah it was worth it!


----------



## [email protected]

yee i just got it working here to the 5870 with a 8800gtx that i hade to ovenbake first to get it back to life buut it all worked.. the oven bake fix + the ati +nvidia cards/
playing metro and now i can enable physx


----------



## [email protected]

anybody know where i can find a new patch for this physx version PhysX_10.02.22_9.10.0222_SystemSoftware because it doesnt work anymore and new games like metro require latest physx


----------



## Rilman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nick911*


One issue I have is when I play Just Cause 2.

4890 and a 8600gt, folowed the guide. Works in batman and older games but Just cause 2 starts with a black screen. I have to remove the 8600gt for it to work, what gives?



I've had to disconnect the nvidia card in 'windows resolution' to get JC2 to work as well, it tries to render with the nvidia card it seems although my screen is plugged into the ATi.

I had really low quality and resolution in the game until I disabled the nvidia card then it ran fine, with everything else I try the PhysX works great.


----------



## andynolife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rilman*


I've had to disconnect the nvidia card in 'windows resolution' to get JC2 to work as well, it tries to render with the nvidia card it seems although my screen is plugged into the ATi.

I had really low quality and resolution in the game until I disabled the nvidia card then it ran fine, with everything else I try the PhysX works great.


Just Cause 2 doesn't use PhysX as other games. It needs the whole CUDA cores to activate to do the tricks and this is not something our hybird configs can bypass.

Anyway, anyone have luck with the Metro 2033's new PhysX patch? I am going to try the patch on phsyxinfo. Hope it will work.


----------



## DullBoi

Oh goody, I got mine working









Fanks OP.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DullBoi*


Oh goody, I got mine working









Fanks OP.


Glad it helped


----------



## SystemTech

Excellent guide. Thank you. It made it so easy to setup. Thank you. I vote for a stickie









If you dont have a dummy plug, but have multiple inputs on your monitor, that works too. I have DVI on my 4890 and vga on my 8800. Thank you for the guide.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Excellent guide. Thank you. It made it so easy to setup. Thank you. I vote for a stickie









If you dont have a dummy plug, but have multiple inputs on your monitor, that works too. I have DVI on my 4890 and vga on my 8800. Thank you for the guide.


You're welcome







I'm surprised the links are still working, it's been a while since I've updated this. Glad to know the guide is still valid


----------



## jprovido

does adding a physx card drastically increases the power consump? i think my HEC Cougar 700w is just enough for my phenom II 1090T and HD5970 setup. just got my hands on an old 90nm 8800 Ultra. im wonderin if a physx card uses as much power if you use it as your main card. maybe if a dedicated physx card uses less power maybe i'll try using the 8800 ultra. it's not much of a waste because i can use it on my old phenom II quad rig(which is on igp for the longest time now







)


----------



## getllamasfast

I think you might be pushing your PSU a bit if you add the 8800ultra into the mix.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getllamasfast* 
I think you might be pushing your PSU a bit if you add the 8800ultra into the mix.

that's what i thought







my processor and video card being overclocked does not help either







maybe if i get my hands on a gts 250 green ed or a 9800gt green ed then i might prolly give it a try. ive just read a few reviews and i was surprised the 8800 ultra is a really power hungry card. but im thinking maybe as a physx card it only consumes half the power it normally does







. maybe if i'm really bored i'll give it a try though


----------



## linkin93

guys: I want to try this sometime. But, will there be a downside in using two pcie 1.1 x8 slots? thats what my board makes them when 2GPU's are in.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


guys: I want to try this sometime. But, will there be a downside in using two pcie 1.1 x8 slots? thats what my board makes them when 2GPU's are in.


it depends on the video cards you'll be using. maybe if you sli/crossfire a mid-end video card then the difference will not be noticeable.


----------



## Shrmtales

Does it matter if u had the Nvidia card first and then add the ATI. Currently i done the guide having the ATI first and added the Nv later on and works like a charm. But am having high temps with the ATI cause of the PCIe slot orientation.


----------



## vinayg

hi everyone,
i want to know if i'll use my gts 250 as ppu & some ati card as main gpu will there will be an increase in fps in any game whether it has physx or not??
actually i was thinking to sli my gts 250,but due to dx11 now iam thinking to use ati+nvidia,i just want to know that suppose ati 5770 gives 25 fps in crysis in some resolution & settings & gts 250 gives 16 fps in the same settings,so after combining ati 5770 with gts 250 will i get some 40 fps?? 
i mean whatever the game,will there be an increase in fps if i'll add ati 5770 with my gts 250??
& also provide the link if there is any site which has given the benchmarks on different combination's of ati nvidia on games having physx & which r not having physx??


----------



## Citynomad

Hi, I gave this a shot, but somehow I can't get it to work.
I'm using a HD5770 and a 8800GTS 320MB as a PhysX card on an ASRock AOD790GX/128. Several drivers and different patchers couldn't help me.
I can activate PhysX in the NV Control Panel, but GPU-Z always says that my card doesn't support PhysX or CUDA and no software takes advantage of the 8800GTS.

Please help.


----------



## Silvos00

Out of curiosity, is PhysX bandwidth itnensive? People say you can use a PCI Express x1 slot for folding, but does it also work for Physx?


----------



## jprovido

i tried uing the beta drivers and I got it to work without using dummy plugs, extended desktop









HD5970 overclocked









HD5970 @stock + 9800gt


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Getting a 5850 tomorrow, what's the deal with using my old 8800GT as PhysX? Do I just need to run through the guide and shove my 8800GT into my second PCI-E slot?

How about power? Is my HX620w enough? (I'm not optimistic!







)


----------



## jprovido

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!*


Getting a 5850 tomorrow, what's the deal with using my old 8800GT as PhysX? Do I just need to run through the guide and shove my 8800GT into my second PCI-E slot?

How about power? Is my HX620w enough? (I'm not optimistic!







)


yes your PSU can handle that. it wouldnt surprise me if you can crossfire your 5850 + 8800gt.


----------



## jprovido

@jaffa

there's a much more easier way. extended desktop/dummy plug is not needed anymore with the latest nvidia beta drivers (without physx restriction) just plug the card, install the nvidia drivers, run the physx mod then it's done







download fluidmark to check if physx is running









i got mine to work


----------



## Miz3r

awesome guide, i got an old 8800gt lying around so i might aswell hook it up for some phyx alongside my 5770, will go check where i can buy those resitors from tomorrow.


----------



## omega17

just so you know, with the 257.21 drivers and GenL's 1.04ff mod, you don't need a dummy plug









@jaffa cakes - I have a 5850 + a 9800GT (EE) doing PhysX, on my HX*520*W







plus 4 HDD's, and an OC'ed Q6600. It's a damn good supply


----------



## Miz3r

Omega do u have a link for that GenL"s mod?


----------



## omega17

i do indeed

http://physxinfo.com/news/3334/new-h...1-04ff-is-out/

there's a whole thread about it somewhere on here, but IIRC it links to the wrong page for that mod


----------



## splash12

I can't see the PhysX setting in the nvidia control panel.

any ideas ?


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splash12* 
I can't see the PhysX setting in the nvidia control panel.

any ideas ?

That means the nvidia card isn't detecting a monitor. Personally, I use a dummy plug to fool the nvidia card into thinking there's a monitor connected to it, but many have shared other methods that do not need a dummy plug. Just browse previous posts.


----------



## splash12

I already had a dummy plug on the nv card,

im using 258.96 drivers, with 9.10.0514 physx software, and the 1.04ff patch


----------



## onslaught_

hey guys,

just recently found out about this whole ati + nvidia card mix, and i'm wondering if it's really worth it?

the last post was several months ago..i'd love to try this out and i'm wondering what nvidia card i could use to pair up with my 5870...any suggestions?

how would a 8800GT vs 460GTX compare if both were only used strictly for physX?

hope someone can help me out, i'm really excited to try this









thanks OP for the guide and all the people who provided updated links!


----------



## Simond88

Hello, i have a question about this, does this work with 3 x 5870 without lowering my preformance?(if i use a 260 or higher)


----------

